# Weiterleitung auf eine andere URL



## felsenhau (14. Sep 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, von Apache TomCat auf eine URL zu springen, die mir die Applikation vorgibt.
Als Beispiel:
Im Browser gebe ich die URL: http://test.domain.ch ein. Die Domain ist innerhalb vom Betrieb und der Alias zeigt auf meinen Apache TomCat Server.
Auf dem Apache TomCat Server läuft meine Applikation.
Diese fordert folgenden beispielhaften Parameter: http://servername:8080/applikationsname/start/start.do
Die Benutzer sollen zukünftig nur die http://test.domain.ch eingeben und gelangen dann auf die Applikation.

Wenn ich http://test.domain.ch:8080/applikationsname/start/start.do eintrage, dann komme ich auf die Applikation auf dem Apache TomCat Server.
Was mir nun fehlt, ist die Weiterleitung von http://test.domain.ch auf http://server:8080/applikationsname/start/start.do.
Habe gelesen, dass man den Redirect Command in der index.jsp einfügt.
Darin würde nun folgende Comand stehen:
_<% response.sendRedirect("http://server:8080/applikationsname/start/start.do"); %>_

Aber das funktioniert nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Hoffe, dass ich dies verständlich geschrieben habe.

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Flown (14. Sep 2017)

Mir fällt jetzt auf die schnell nur mod_rewrite ein


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Sep 2017)

Mit mod_proxy geht's auch. Hier musst Du allerdings mit den Settings aufpassen, sonst kann es schnell passieren, dass dein Server als Proxy missbraucht wird.


----------



## felsenhau (14. Sep 2017)

Was heisst dies im Detail


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Sep 2017)

felsenhau hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst dies im Detail


https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/ProxyAbuse


----------



## felsenhau (19. Sep 2017)

Hallo
Die Sache ist erledigt. Der Command war richtig. Das einzige, was gefehlt hatte war die Definition des Port 80 im TomCat. Als ich diesen in der Datei server.xml eingetragen hatte, funktionierte es tiptop.
Grundsätzliches Vorgehen nach diesem Muster:

_You can do this: If your tomcat installation is default and you have not done any changes, then the default war will be ROOT.war. Thus whenever you will call __http://yourserver.example.com/__, it will call the index.html or index.jsp of your default WAR file. Make the following changes in your webapp/ROOT folder for redirecting requests to __http://yourserver.example.com/somewhere/else__:

_

_Open webapp/ROOT/WEB-INF/web.xml, remove any servlet mapping with path /index.html or /index.jsp, and save._
_Remove webapp/ROOT/index.html, if it exists._
_Create the file webapp/ROOT/index.jsp with this line of content:
<% response.sendRedirect("/some/where"); %>
or if you want to direct to a different server,
<% response.sendRedirect("__http://otherserver.example.com/some/where__"); %>_


----------

